# Tatuaje Blacks + Jar



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Tatuaje Private Reserve (Black Label) by Pete Johnson 
mmmm


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Oooooo Very nice!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet - I like a lot!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: nice


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You suck! LOL, now that I'm jealous of!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The Black is a real treat to smoke. Nice to have some put aside.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That is a pretty sight!:dribble:*


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That looks might tasty!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

It just dosent get any better than that!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

very nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: just as if you are viewing a treasure!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Man I've been trying to get my hands on a couple of tat blacks so bad. If anyone is holding heavy and wouldn't mind trading a few let me know :biggrin:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

It appears as though you are missing 10...did you happen to secretly bomb me a fiver??? You're so nice!


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

very VERY COOL!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

How did you find them?!?!? I want to get my hands on a jar of those bad boys!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble: nice looking jar


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

i wish....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble: :dribble:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, what great picks.. That is serious drooling material..


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grab! Cool jar too.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet Jar. Nice Smokes. :dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they look great


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: Thats awesome!!


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

Sooo jealous!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Jeeze Pete, way to make us all jealous!  Seriously nice stuff though! 

CD


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh my! I am extremely jealous, nice stuff there


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

ummmm

:dribble:


----------

